# First YSL bag! First designer bag purchase! Help me choose!



## nsriva

I love the YSL bags! And I am trying to choose my first designer bag - gift from hubby!  But I need help!!
Narrowed it down to medium college vs. small loulou vs. small or medium kate tassel in shiny embossed croc. 
Black with GH.

I want a versatile day to night bag. Something I could show off at night (ie. chain strap) eventually when things go back to normal.  I usually wear crossbody and I'm petite- 5'. I don't carry a lot typically- phone/card holder/keys/lipstick/perfume/hand sanitizer +/- sunglasses in the summer.  

I was eyeing the college seriously until I saw pics of the kate in embossed croc! It's just gorgeous but I'm just not sure how much I would use it during the day?

Sharing pics from the SA....the woman is 5'2". If you have any thoughts please let me know! Thanks!!! ❤


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

I would say LouLou because you mentioned you don’t have any other designer handbags at the moment. The college bag is more casual, and the Kate bag is more dressy. 

The LouLou is the most versatile and can transition pretty easily from day to night bag, especially in the small size, so I would say LouLou.


----------



## sailormoonish

loulou for the win!


----------



## nsriva

birkenstocksandcode said:


> I would say LouLou because you mentioned you don’t have any other designer handbags at the moment. The college bag is more casual, and the Kate bag is more dressy.
> 
> The LouLou is the most versatile and can transition pretty easily from day to night bag, especially in the small size, so I would say LouLou.




Thanks for your input!! Do you find loulou ok as a crossbody?  Since that's what I usually wear.  I read some find it too bulky


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

nsriva said:


> Thanks for your input!! Do you find loulou ok as a crossbody?  Since that's what I usually wear.  I read some find it too bulky



I think it’s fine as a crossbody! Although I’m on the taller side (5’6”)

If you want something less bulky, maybe look into the Ysl Envelope. It’s similar to the LouLou but is a bit more flat and structured. 
I was debating between those two, and ended up going with the Envelope. But now I’m considering also adding a LouLou


----------



## VSUVUS

You are right! The small Kate in croc w/ GHW is  but I think LouLou will be a better choice as a versatile day to night bag. Kate, to me (especially in that specific combo), is very dressy whereas the sm LouLou can go from a day time crossbody to a night time shoulder bag kinda vibe


----------



## nsriva

@birkenstocksandcode ok that's good to know!  Looks nice on you! I saw pics of the envelope too. I think it's really nice but less my style comparing to the above 3.
The other thing I was thinking about was I'm missing an evening bag in my wardrobe. I have a small coach purse I use. And aside from that I have a few day bags (kate spade, MK that do the job).  So Kate would fill in that gap!  Lol in an ideal world I'd have em all!!


----------



## VSUVUS

Also, have you considered the toy LouLou? Since you don't carry much and have a petite frame this may be a good option too. The strap is all leather but detachable so you can easily get a chain strap for a dressier look!


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> Also, have you considered the toy LouLou? Since you don't carry much and have a petite frame this may be a good option too. The strap is all leather but detachable so you can easily get a chain strap for a dressier look!



Cool I didn't know it detaches. Where would you buy a matching chain strap?  I assume YSL doesn't sell straps. 
I agree with you about the kate and small loulou!  I think I need to see how it feels on my frame.


----------



## VSUVUS

nsriva said:


> Cool I didn't know it detaches. Where would you buy a matching chain strap?  I assume YSL doesn't sell straps.
> I agree with you about the kate and small loulou!  I think I need to see how it feels on my frame.



I really like the Coach Dinky Chain which comes in 4 colours. Although I don't know if the GHW will match 100% (if you go with gold), the quality of the chain is  and they are inexpensive. It is one lenght so if you find the chain too long try searching Amazon or Etsy. Or if you have any bags that also have detachable chain/strap, you can try a bit of mix and match too!


----------



## VSUVUS

PS- I think I'm talking myself into getting a Toy LouLou as we speak  was eyeing on the Sm LouLou Puffer but got something else instead  mod shots here in case you are interested. You might also find that thread helpful


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> PS- I think I'm talking myself into getting a Toy LouLou as we speak  was eyeing on the Sm LouLou Puffer but got something else instead  mod shots here in case you are interested. You might also find that thread helpful



Awesome thanks for the tip for the strap! Hahaha I've never been drawn to the puffer, maybe too trendy for me. But the one you have on in your pic looks great actually!  What did you end up getting?? 
Lol can never go wrong with another bag


----------



## Butterfly7890

I personally would go for the Kate medium tassel with croc print. It looks absolutely stunning! Especially as a first bag - go all out  I wouldn't care that some people say it's too dressy  -I'd still wear it with casual clothes and trainers during the day lol. Probably the Kate with silver hardware transfers better between day/night with all types of clothes. It's also 24cm- so quite big and if you don't carry many things - they'll fit in. I always wear bags also during the day with trainers quite often that others say they're only "dressy" bags - just depends on your personal style
Go with what you like the best. I.e I personally don't like Loulou at all as it's too round for my taste, but I know I'm the minority and most of people like it.


----------



## Butterfly7890

Oh forgot to say- if you like crocodile Embossed- have you looked at Medium Sunset? It transforms well from day to night. Photos with gold and silver hw


----------



## nsriva

Butterfly7890 said:


> I personally would go for the Kate medium tassel with croc print. It looks absolutely stunning! Especially as a first bag - go all out  I wouldn't care that some people say it's too dressy  -I'd still wear it with casual clothes and trainers during the day lol. Probably the Kate with silver hardware transfers better between day/night with all types of clothes. It's also 24cm- so quite big and if you don't carry many things - they'll fit in. I always wear bags also during the day with trainers quite often that others say they're only "dressy" bags - just depends on your personal style
> Go with what you like the best. I.e I personally don't like Loulou at all as it's too round for my taste, but I know I'm the minority and most of people like it.





Butterfly7890 said:


> Oh forgot to say- if you like crocodile Embossed- have you looked at Medium Sunset? It transforms well from day to night. Photos with gold and silver hw



This is amazing, thank you, good to know you can dress it down too!  That was my thinking too... just go all out for the first bag!  It'll go with anything I wear anyway.  And especially the fact that the one thing I am missing in my wardrobe is a nice evening bag, even though there's no where to go at the moment .   I am torn because initially I was thinking to buy a bag for everyday/more casual and really make it worth the money... and it was between the college and loulou.  That is until I saw this kate . I would miss the plush soft leather part that the others have though. Gah! You're right I have to go with my gut and heart!

Also yes!  The sunset in croc is also just beautiful!! I never considered it seriously because I read it could be a bit heavy, but worth a look for sure.


----------



## VSUVUS

nsriva said:


> Awesome thanks for the tip for the strap! Hahaha I've never been drawn to the puffer, maybe too trendy for me. But the one you have on in your pic looks great actually!  What did you end up getting??
> Lol can never go wrong with another bag



I, too, was a bit worried about the trendiness of the puffer even though I love the look so ended up getting a discontinued Dior Cannage style shoulder bag also in Beige w/ GHW that I've yet to reveal on TPF hehe. 



nsriva said:


> This is amazing, thank you, good to know you can dress it down too!  That was my thinking too... just go all out for the first bag!  It'll go with anything I wear anyway.  And especially the fact that the one thing I am missing in my wardrobe is a nice evening bag, even though there's no where to go at the moment . I am torn because initially I was thinking to buy a bag for everyday/more casual and really make it worth the money... and it was between the college and loulou. That is until I saw this kate . I would miss the plush soft leather part that the others have though. Gah! You're right I have to go with my gut and heart!
> 
> Also yes!  The sunset in croc is also just beautiful!! I never considered it seriously because I read it could be a bit heavy, but worth a look for sure.



If Kate is the one that makes your heart sing at the end of day then I agree you should go with it. I was only commenting on the bag itself POV (not knowing your personal style of course) but when it comes to buying things like a designer bag I really do believe it should be about what makes you giggle like a first love or when a kid eats candy if you know what I mean. In an ideal world we would be buying designer bags based on our needs because money isn't an issue so we can just have one of everything 

I recently went through the same "struggle" with another bag I bought. Made a pros/cons list, asked a bunch people etc but at the end of the day I went with the less popular choice because that's the bag that really sparks joy for me.

Btw, the Sunset is nice in the SHW too. If you can go to a boutique then definitely go try everything on that way you will really know!


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> I, too, was a bit worried about the trendiness of the puffer even though I love the look so ended up getting a discontinued Dior Cannage style shoulder bag also in Beige w/ GHW that I've yet to reveal on TPF hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> If Kate is the one that makes your heart sing at the end of day then I agree you should go with it. I was only commenting on the bag itself POV (not knowing your personal style of course) but when it comes to buying things like a designer bag I really do believe it should be about what makes you giggle like a first love or when a kid eats candy if you know what I mean. In an ideal world we would be buying designer bags based on our needs because money isn't an issue so we can just have one of everything
> 
> I recently went through the same "struggle" with another bag I bought. Made a pros/cons list, asked a bunch people etc but at the end of the day I went with the less popular choice because that's the bag that really sparks joy for me.
> 
> Btw, the Sunset is nice in the SHW too. If you can go to a boutique then definitely go try everything on that way you will really know!



totally agree with all of this! i gotta see it in the boutique and i'll get that feeling then!  
 nice choice with dior! congrats!


----------



## Moxisox

The Kate will look best on your petite frame. I’m 5’3” and the small Loulou and College bag sit too low as a crossbody on me. So a 5 footer would be super low. I would also suggest the toy loulou since you don’t carry much. It’s very versatile, and you can switch out the strap to a chain strap for night wear.


----------



## VSUVUS

nsriva said:


> totally agree with all of this! i gotta see it in the boutique and i'll get that feeling then!
> nice choice with dior! congrats!



Good luck and let us know what you decide! 10 brownie points for your hubby for buying you a deisgner bag


----------



## VSUVUS

..


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

nsriva said:


> @birkenstocksandcode ok that's good to know!  Looks nice on you! I saw pics of the envelope too. I think it's really nice but less my style comparing to the above 3.
> The other thing I was thinking about was I'm missing an evening bag in my wardrobe. I have a small coach purse I use. And aside from that I have a few day bags (kate spade, MK that do the job).  So Kate would fill in that gap!  Lol in an ideal world I'd have em all!!



Oh, if you are missing an evening bag, then hands down I would pick the Kate. The embossed croc is gorgeous!
Good luck deciding, I can't wait to see what you get


----------



## nsriva

Thanks!!! Love all of your inputs and advice. I will definitely let you know what I end up with!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Butterfly7890 said:


> I personally would go for the Kate medium tassel with croc print. It looks absolutely stunning! Especially as a first bag - go all out  I wouldn't care that some people say it's too dressy  -I'd still wear it with casual clothes and trainers during the day lol. Probably the Kate with silver hardware transfers better between day/night with all types of clothes. It's also 24cm- so quite big and if you don't carry many things - they'll fit in. I always wear bags also during the day with trainers quite often that others say they're only "dressy" bags - just depends on your personal style
> Go with what you like the best. I.e I personally don't like Loulou at all as it's too round for my taste, but I know I'm the minority and most of people like it.


Butterfly, I'm the same. I wear all mine with jeans and sneakers, don't care how dressy a bag is perceived.

Nsriva, buy the bag that makes your heart sing! If that's Kate, go for it. She's lovely. I agree with Butterfly, go all out! Wear her whenever you want, don't think about conventional norms. I have the college, black shiny/crinkle with ghw. The chain strap is thicker but can be removed leaving the handle top. Loulou isn't my style, but all I've seen look nice on the owners.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I agree with the poster who suggested you take a look at the Toy Loulou.  It’s great for day or night and changing it to a chain strap really dresses it up. Check out this vid:


----------



## nsriva

HarlemBagLady said:


> I agree with the poster who suggested you take a look at the Toy Loulou.  It’s great for day or night and changing it to a chain strap really dresses it up. Check out this vid:




Thanks for this!!! Video was great. I will check it out too!


----------



## foxgal

It sounds like your heart is really loving the croc Kate, and for sure, it IS gorgeous!

But if it’s going to be your first premier designer bag (and assuming you won’t be amassing more bags right away), I do suggest considering one of the designs that is also appropriate for day. With the tassel and the shiny croc, the Kate really only is for evening. You may hate letting it sit in your closet on a regular day-to-day basis...if it’s going to be your only high end bag, get one you can where everywhere!

This is where the Loulou design shines. If you are concerned the small size would be too big for your frame or needs, the toy actually fits quite a bit.


----------



## nsriva

foxgal said:


> It sounds like your heart is really loving the croc Kate, and for sure, it IS gorgeous!
> 
> But if it’s going to be your first premier designer bag (and assuming you won’t be amassing more bags right away), I do suggest considering one of the designs that is also appropriate for day. With the tassel and the shiny croc, the Kate really only is for evening. You may hate letting it sit in your closet on a regular day-to-day basis...if it’s going to be your only high end bag, get one you can where everywhere!
> 
> This is where the Loulou design shines. If you are concerned the small size would be too big for your frame or needs, the toy actually fits quite a bit.



All good points!! Thanks for the advice. I will def take a look a the toy too!


----------



## nsriva

I just wanted to say I finally went to the store to try the bags on.  The college and small loulou were a bit too big for me. 

I LOVED the toy loulou and the large WOC!  Black w/ gold.

I tried the small kate in beige and black GDP without tassel (finally not croc because I felt I wanted something that can be a bit more versatile as a first bag).  Small fit me better than medium.  
I loved the kate in beige actually (wasn't feeling the black and gold). It would work well for me in the summer but I'm not sure about the beige for a first bag.  I think I might need to wait for that one.

I am drawn to the chevron/quilted pattern for sure.  WOC fills my void (missing a night/formal bag) and is still versatile and a really beautiful statement.  Toy is so cute and I'm sure would get used a ton.  It won't fill the void though since it's a bit more casual.


----------



## VSUVUS

nsriva said:


> I just wanted to say I finally went to the store to try the bags on.  The college and small loulou were a bit too big for me.
> 
> I LOVED the toy loulou and the large WOC!  Black w/ gold.
> 
> I tried the small kate in beige and black GDP without tassel (finally not croc because I felt I wanted something that can be a bit more versatile as a first bag).  Small fit me better than medium.
> I loved the kate in beige actually (wasn't feeling the black and gold). It would work well for me in the summer but I'm not sure about the beige for a first bag.  I think I might need to wait for that one.
> 
> I am drawn to the chevron/quilted pattern for sure.  WOC fills my void (missing a night/formal bag) and is still versatile and a really beautiful statement.  Toy is so cute and I'm sure would get used a ton.  It won't fill the void though since it's a bit more casual.



Sounds to me you've made up your mind   *cough cough* black woc w/ ghw


----------



## cly_forever

I do not own any YSL bags (yet), but I had tried these bags in person at the boutique few times.
Like you, I would not choose a beige colour as my first designer bag.

So far, my preferences are the Kate and Sunset bags because I personally like structured bags, and I do not really "get" the tri-quilt on the envelope bag as I find it too busy. I really adore Kate and Sunset in the croc embossed, regardless gold or silver chain (equally beautiful!). Have you tried them in the silver chain?

I suggest that you re-visit the boutique and try these two bags in the gold and silver chain with casual attire before making up your mind.


----------



## nsriva

cly_forever said:


> I do not own any YSL bags (yet), but I had tried these bags in person at the boutique few times.
> Like you, I would not choose a beige colour as my first designer bag.
> 
> So far, my preferences are the Kate and Sunset bags because I personally like structured bags, and I do not really "get" the tri-quilt on the envelope bag as I find it too busy. I really adore Kate and Sunset in the croc embossed, regardless gold or silver chain (equally beautiful!). Have you tried them in the silver chain?
> 
> I suggest that you re-visit the boutique and try these two bags in the gold and silver chain with casual attire before making up your mind.



Thanks for the suggestions! I will try out them out!  I am def am not in a rush to decide. I'm sure silver on croc is also gorgeous and less flashy for the day.  I also find the tri quilt too busy. I prefer the older version envelope


----------



## cly_forever

nsriva said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I will try out them out!  I am def am not in a rush to decide. I'm sure silver on croc is also gorgeous and less flashy for the day.  I also find the tri quilt too busy. I prefer the older version envelope


 
I prefer the older version envelope as well, but from what I understood from the SA, it does not come in the medium size. YSL croc embossed bags are just so pretty!


----------



## nsriva

VSUVUS said:


> Sounds to me you've made up your mind   *cough cough* black woc w/ ghw


By the way it's so funny but the puffer is growing on me. Not looking to buy it but I now see the appeal!


----------



## nsriva

cly_forever said:


> I prefer the older version envelope as well, but from what I understood from the SA, it does not come in the medium size. YSL croc embossed bags are just so pretty!



I did go back to try the croc. I was shown the crema soft (off white) one in addition to black, and what a surprise!!! I wasn't even looking for that color at all and I fell in love with it.  It's perfect on my skin tone and my summer clothes.

I also tried the kate GDP in the same colors _with tassel_ this time. Also a game changer! I loved the black this time! I tried it without tassel last time bc I thought the non-tassel was going to be more practical but it was just missing that something I couldn't put my finger on. Hence looking at the other bags. I guess I couldn't get the kate out of my head finally. The heart wants what it wants 

Black is a no brainer fo course. Maybe white for another time... just curious, how is the maintenance anyhow for the white leather? The SA said the croc leather would be oK in terms being a little easier to wipe off. Is that right?  Does anyone know if this color will keep getting made or will they make new colors like how they change their beiges?  Thank u in advance.  Love this forum for chatting purses!


----------



## cly_forever

I believe


nsriva said:


> I did go back to try the croc. I was shown the crema soft (off white) one in addition to black, and what a surprise!!! I wasn't even looking for that color at all and I fell in love with it.  It's perfect on my skin tone and my summer clothes.
> 
> I also tried the kate GDP in the same colors _with tassel_ this time. Also a game changer! I loved the black this time! I tried it without tassel last time bc I thought the non-tassel was going to be more practical but it was just missing that something I couldn't put my finger on. Hence looking at the other bags. I guess I couldn't get the kate out of my head finally. The heart wants what it wants
> 
> Black is a no brainer fo course. Maybe white for another time... just curious, how is the maintenance anyhow for the white leather? The SA said the croc leather would be oK in terms being a little easier to wipe off. Is that right?  Does anyone know if this color will keep getting made or will they make new colors like how they change their beiges?  Thank u in advance.  Love this forum for chatting purses!



I believe you will not go wrong with black, white, or beige. YSL makes these classic colours beautifully, and I can see why many opted the black as their first YSL bag. If you could not get the Kate out of your head, I can totally relate, but I think it would be best to ask yourself again if it fits what you need for the occasion.

As I have yet to own a YSL bag, I am very keen with its shiny croc embossed in black (or even red) because I think it doesn't really show scratches - I am a klutz, with 2 kiddos. Personally though, I would not choose lighter colours for shiny croc embossed because I am worried about shiny leather turning yellow-ish longterm. If I want a white, I would go for its regular leather (the one similar to caviar leather) in gold hardware. Simple and clean, yet sophisticated. Just my thought.


----------



## lulu348

nsriva said:


> I love the YSL bags! And I am trying to choose my first designer bag - gift from hubby!  But I need help!!
> Narrowed it down to medium college vs. small loulou vs. small or medium kate tassel in shiny embossed croc.
> Black with GH.
> 
> I want a versatile day to night bag. Something I could show off at night (ie. chain strap) eventually when things go back to normal.  I usually wear crossbody and I'm petite- 5'. I don't carry a lot typically- phone/card holder/keys/lipstick/perfume/hand sanitizer +/- sunglasses in the summer.
> 
> I was eyeing the college seriously until I saw pics of the kate in embossed croc! It's just gorgeous but I'm just not sure how much I would use it during the day?
> 
> Sharing pics from the SA....the woman is 5'2". If you have any thoughts please let me know! Thanks!!! ❤
> 
> View attachment 5073577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073584


I’m torn between the small and medium Kate. Which did you go with and why?


----------



## Tina1010

Would you consider the Kate bag without the tassel and embossed croc? That way you can have both a day to night bag since you don't carry much.  If not I also say the small loulou would be perfect day to night.


----------



## Antigone

Tina1010 said:


> Would you consider the Kate bag without the tassel and embossed croc? That way you can have both a day to night bag since you don't carry much.  If not I also say the small loulou would be perfect day to night.


Is there a Kate croc without tassel?


----------



## Tina1010

Antigone said:


> Is there a Kate croc without tassel?


Not sure.  I meant that if she would consider the regular leather (not croc embossed).  Then it would make for a great day & night bag.


----------

